# Laptop makes loud humming noises



## Arekkusu

This first happened about a week ago when there were loud humming/spinning noises coming from my laptop ( HP Pavillion 6833us). But the noises would usually go away after start up. 

But then the noises began to happen even AFTER start up. Sometimes there will be no noises but then they would come back again after 30minutes or so. 

What's going on? Spontaneous noises coming from, what looks like the hard drive. The fan is near the hard drive so i dont know if its a hard drive problem or a fan problem. Sometimes if i hit punch the area of the laptop where the hard drive is located, the noise will stop for a while.

What should i do?


----------



## cybereclipse

the bearings on your fan might be wearing out and creating load noise??


----------



## zzbirdy

It's hard to understand what kind of noises this is.
Is it something similar to these sounds: http://datacent.com/hard_drive_sounds.php ?
Anyway, just in case make sure all your valuable information is backed up.


----------



## laznz1

sound like a fan ball bearing issue to me


----------

